# battery draining on autocruise



## chrissy11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Can anyone tell me why my motorhome battery will not hold it's charge. this is a fairly new battery and I let it rundown by leaving something switched on. recharged but not holding now. any advice would be appreciated .Thanks Mark.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, it could be a dodgy battery but to prove that you can try charging the battery and then disconnecting it from the van. If after a couple of days the battery is still fully charged then it would suggest that there is some sort of drain in the motorhome wiring which would probably need a multimeter to be able to trace. If after a couple of days the battery is discharged then that would suggest the battery is cream crackered!

Phil


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Possibly left something innocuous switch on in error.

Radio turned low but not off, interior light, locker internal light, reversing camera, TV signal booster, to name but a few.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

You haven't said what the time is .
A few days, weeks etc. Some MH's as with cars will discharge batteries if left of hookup after surprisingly short times


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

mine did drain the battery once turned out wife had left a cd playing in the radio turned volume low so thought it was switched off. recharged and no probs since.


----------

